# Graphics in C without OpenGL or DirectX



## Agroking (Oct 31, 2010)

So, I was thinking that maybe it would be really easy to do graphics if I had a struct filled with ints with hex colour values, organised as cartesian coordinates. I just really can't see why the idea of drawing shapes is easier if you want to just have a set screen size.

How would I go about printing this into a window system? What are the pros and cons of this method of programming?


----------

